
Got stock options? new startup offers free option exercise loans - conor_
http://zoromarkets.com/
======
conor_
Know the founding team well, they are launching a mobile app to help with
stock option exercises.

For the first 1000 customers who qualify, they will eat the financing costs...
not a bad deal IMO.

We'll see how they do, will be coming out of stealth soon and there are some
players in the space already, but I signed up for Beta access cuz free money.

